# Gibson ES 339 Custom Shop 1,000$



## sodapop

For real? 









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Chito

Grab it! That's legit with the case and the paperwork.


----------



## Wootang

And, ad’s gone.


----------



## Chito

Not surprised. $1k for a 339? That's a steal. Can buy it and then flip it for 1.5k easily.


----------



## brokentoes

Its been flipped a few tmes in the last few months. There soon wont be much more profit lol. Hopefully someone who plays will buy it at some point. It looks pretty kind.


----------



## laristotle

It's back








Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## bzrkrage

laristotle said:


> It's back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca


Same guy? I wonder what's wrong with it. ...........


----------



## StevieMac

At least he provided the number to call or text this time around...


----------



## tomee2

This is a different one from the Ottawa 339 $1500 deal a few weeks ago. Different SN.

Someone from here in the TO area should go get it!


----------



## Wootang

Ymmv

buyer beware


----------



## StevieMac

Wootang said:


> Ymmv
> 
> buyer beware
> View attachment 333437


YMMV indeed but, just as I'd be reluctant to provide money for something unseen, I'm also not surprised he won't deliver the guitar without something up front either. Seems like an untenable arrangement all around.


----------



## 2manyGuitars




----------



## Wootang

I don’t know if that’s condescending or not lol. Just trying to be helpful. I also offered to pick it up for more and he said no. I don’t mind providing money up front at all. But not answering the phone, not letting me pickup, and refusing to deliver without prior deposit is where the line has to be drawn...


----------



## StevieMac

Seems to me that you exercised good judgement. Seller has provided all kinds of reasons to be suspicious and I'd be just as wary. IMO, if he was serious, he would have answered a call.


----------



## sodapop

Tried the same thing with me...’another guy offered more’...blah, blah, blah...’send me $$$ to hold’ 

Don’t bother wasting your time.


----------



## laristotle

Ad's gone.


----------



## 59burst

Friend of mine sent $100 for the seller to hold it for him and learned it's a scam. The address is a random home it seems.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Wootang said:


> I don’t know if that’s condescending or not lol. Just trying to be helpful.


If you’re referring to my “many, many red flags” photo, not at all. I thought your post was great. It’s amazing how ballsy some scammers are.


----------



## tomee2

This might be the same scammer. Same 2nd ad that says need cash looking for work.









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------

